# Milinkovic Savic: la nuova offerta del Milan.



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.

*Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



.


----------



## diavolo (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



Se aggiungiamo Montolivo all'offerta Lotito ci chiederà più soldi di quanti ne avrebbe voluto senza il suo cartellino.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se aggiungiamo Montolivo all'offerta Lotito ci chiederà più soldi di quanti ne avrebbe voluto senza il suo cartellino.



.


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Agosto 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se aggiungiamo Montolivo all'offerta Lotito ci chiederà più soldi di quanti ne avrebbe voluto senza il suo cartellino.



Infatti....però a questo punto direi che la stiamo giocando davvero...comunque vada...


----------



## Nils (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



Che Bonaventura sia inserito nella trattativa sono abbastanza dubbioso, spero di no,
Montolivo che qualcuno spieghi alla redazione di Repubblica dove glielo infila Lotito


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Che Bonaventura sia inserito nella trattativa sono abbastanza dubbioso, spero di no,
> Montolivo che qualcuno spieghi alla redazione di Repubblica dove glielo infila Lotito



Infatti ....Montolivo.....
mettiamoci in mente che se pensano di fare 3 acquisti ci saranno almeno tre uscite e gli indiziati sono i soliti...Donnarumma Suso Bonaventura....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (12 Agosto 2018)

Montolivo sblocca la trattativa per SMS... manco a football manager
La notizia buona peró è che siamo in ballo!


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Agosto 2018)

Scambio alla pari con Montolivo


----------



## claudiop77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



A questo punto aggiungiamo anche Abate


----------



## Konrad (12 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> A questo punto aggiungiamo anche Abate



Tu ci scherzi ma paradossalmente gli servirebbe più del capitone


----------



## Pivellino (12 Agosto 2018)

Aggiungiamo Rodriguez


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



No dai, Montolivo, vabbè...
Gigio ora è invendibile alle nostre cifre, eventuali offerte, se davvero ci saranno, saranno lontanissime dalla somma che ci aspettiamo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Con borini inserito nella trattativa si chiude , Lotito non potrà che accettare .
Mi sembra chiaro che non sanno più cosa inventarsi per accostare sms al Milan ..., basso gossip da calciomercato .


----------



## ARKANA (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



Sarebbe Bellissimo, però continuo a crederci poco, non era Lotito che diceva che voleva solo soldi senza contropartite tecniche?


----------



## uolfetto (12 Agosto 2018)

donnarumma al psg. ancora.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



La formula del conguaglio economico + giocatori ormai è certa, che siano questi poi gli attori in scena ho qualche dubbio. 
Secondo me non c’e alcuna squadra realmente interessata al cartelino. Il Real ha tenuto Modric, l’inter ha preso Keita in quel ruolo, la Juve è già coperta e con il rinnovo ormai vicino di Pjanic non farà altro secondo me.
In tutto questo vorrei sapere cosa ne pensa SMS, rimanere alla Lazio in ostaggio o gicoarsela in una società che non è più una scommessa?


----------



## bmb (12 Agosto 2018)

A parte le contropartite inventate, è chiaro che sotto c'è qualcosa. Sarei anche curioso di capire che tipo di contatti ci sono stati col giocatore. 

Una cosa è certa: Kessiè e Sergej in mezzo al campo arano tutta la serie A.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2018)

Ma vi pare che Gigio va a Parigi? Hanno Buffon e l'altro francese bravo pure quello. Non c'è nessuno che si può prendere Donnarumma, sono tutti a posto.


----------



## Casnop (12 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma vi pare che Gigio va a Parigi? Hanno Buffon e l'altro francese bravo pure quello. Non c'è nessuno che si può prendere Donnarumma, sono tutti a posto.


Cessione improbabile, diverso è il discorso per Suso, sul mercato più di quanto possa pensarsi. Difficile ipotizzare che sia andato personalmente al Portello nei giorni scorsi da Leonardo per dirgli che vuole rimanere, sarebbe bastata una telefonata, o per chiedere un aumento di stipendio, sarebbe bastato il suo agente.


----------



## fra29 (12 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma vi pare che Gigio va a Parigi? Hanno Buffon e l'altro francese bravo pure quello. Non c'è nessuno che si può prendere Donnarumma, sono tutti a posto.



In 5 giorni poi..


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.



Mancano pochissimi giorni per imbastire un'operazione simile, è una trattativa sempre più inverosimile.

La verità è che il rischio di restare col cerino in mano è concreto.


----------



## mil77 (12 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cessione improbabile, diverso è il discorso per Suso, sul mercato più di quanto possa pensarsi. Difficile ipotizzare che sia andato personalmente al Portello nei giorni scorsi da Leonardo per dirgli che vuole rimanere, sarebbe bastata una telefonata, o per chiedere un aumento di stipendio, sarebbe bastato il suo agente.



Anche io pensavo così. Però poi ieri ha giocato 90 minuti. È mi sembra strano a 6 giorni dalla fine del mercato e a 8 dall'inizio del campionato


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

*Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *


----------



## kYMERA (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *



Credo che ora come ora non si riesce ad andare oltre questa offerta che tra l'altro mi sembra abbastanza verosimile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *



Prendere e portare a casa con qualunque mezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *



Bisogna capire se il milan ha avvicinato il procuratore e ha il gradimento del ragazzo.
Solo da questa base si potrebbe davvero provare una trattativa che è già folle di suo per via delle richieste di lotito.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Agosto 2018)

Lotito vuole cash


----------



## Casnop (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *


Ipotesi realistica, questa, se non erro Borini fu cercato da Lotito e Tare la svorsa estate, prima del blitz di Mirabelli. Bonaventura avrebbe una sua logica nella formazione di Inzaghi nell'ipotesi di cessione del serbo. Il tema è fare la cassa dei 20-25 milioni occorrenti a presentare l'offerta. Oltre, ragionevolmente, il club non può andare, senza cedere Suso o Donnarumma.


----------



## folletto (12 Agosto 2018)

Io mi auguro che, ammesso che ci sia davvero una trattativa, ci siano già pronti il piano B ed altre trattative visto che il mercato è agli sgoccioli visto che a noi servono minimo un paio di innesti validi qualunque sarà il modulo con cui giocheremo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *



La Juventus ha fatto di tutto per vendere Higuain è liberarsi del suo ingaggio pur di rientrare di qualcosa in vista dello stipendio monstre di Ronaldo, figuriamoci se può portare avanti un'altra trattativa da 120 milioni totali.

Il Real secondo me è abbastanza verosimile, a giorni il Milan sarà fuori dai giochi (ammesso ci sia mai realmente stato dentro) e sarà solo per affondare il colpo. Lotito anche se non avrà il sostituto per 120 milioni sull' unghia lo lascia partire, inutile credere di no.

Comunque Savic è il sogno, ma un giocatore di spessore va preso. Anche per uno come Rabiot è necessario mettere su una cifra interessante per convincere lui e lo sceicco perché senza un centrocampista di livello non siamo da quarto posto. Il centrocampo e il giro palla visto ieri è imbarazzante.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Lotito vuole cash



Nemmeno il psg o il real pagano 120 mln cash.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nemmeno il psg o il real pagano 120 mln cash.



E infatti nessuno avrà SMS


----------



## sunburn (12 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi, capisco che per alcuni Savic sia un sogno, ma ragionate! Abbiamo sei centrocampisti. Due di questi(Montolivo e Josè Mauri) sono praticamente fuori rosa. Restano: Biglia, Bonaventura, Kessiè e Bertolacci.
Esterni in attacco abbiamo Calha, Suso e Borini.
Secondo i giornali, offriamo Bonaventura e Borini(più soldi) per Savic per ritrovarci la seguente situazione.
Centrocampisti: Biglia, Kessiè, Savic e Bertolacci.
Esterni: Suso e Calha.

Serve altro per capire che non può essere una cosa reale? Se fosse reale, Leonardo sarebbe da licenziamento immediato.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E infatti nessuno avrà SMS



Lotito è pazzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Mamma mia come siamo messi male in mediana.
Per giocare a 3 servono almeno 7 interpreti.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



TS riporta la trattativa che mi sono immaginato io un paio di giorni fa 
Inverosimile per costo e complessità da realizzare in così pochi giorni... ma aspettiamo e sognamo perchè no.

C'è da dire che poi dovremmo prenderne almeno altri tre in prestito per completare la rosa...


----------



## Naruto98 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *



Sisi tutto bellissimo se non fosse che Borini percepisce 2,5 netti e Bonaventura 2 netti (ed ha Raiola ergo chiederà minimo 3). Ce lo vedo proprio lotito a dargli quegli ingaggi 
fantamercato, al limite dell'inverosimile. Sperare non costa nulla, ma troppe delusioni e batoste prese soprattutto in questo ultimo anno per rimanere un altra volta deluso. Io la vivo molto alla leggera, come una favola di piena estate, vediamo.


----------



## wildfrank (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



Utopia, certamente.


----------



## Nils (12 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Cessione improbabile, diverso è il discorso per Suso, sul mercato più di quanto possa pensarsi. Difficile ipotizzare che sia andato personalmente al Portello nei giorni scorsi da Leonardo per dirgli che vuole rimanere, sarebbe bastata una telefonata, o per chiedere un aumento di stipendio, sarebbe bastato il suo agente.



Io tutto questo entusiasmo da parte di Suso di andare a giocare alla Roma non me lo immagino, anche perchè magari al Milan impiegheranno 2/3 anni, ma la dirigenza da garanzia di scavalcare presto i capitolini sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Ho letto un intervista di Suso in cui manifestava il desiderio di tornare in Spagna prima o poi, ma anche li penso che si riferisse a Madrid o Barcellona.

Penso che Suso si sia recato in sede più che altro per capire la sua posizione in rosa, stante le verie notizie di mercato,

credo che la Roma gli abbia fatto una proposta e lui abbia detto a Leo di voler rimanrere al Milan, ma se di troppo essere disposto a fare le valige.


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2018)

Troppo difficile, speriamo abbiano altri piani anche, giusto provarci ma non rischiamo di rimanere spiazzati


----------



## Igniorante (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *



Mi sembra una buona proposta, Lotito non prende solo soldi ma comunque glielo valutiamo quanto chiede e ci guadagna Bonaventura che è un buonissimo elemento e nella Lazio potrebbe fare molto bene.
Noi invece non andiamo a sborsare troppo cash.


----------



## DavidGoffin (12 Agosto 2018)

E magari anche un set di pentole!

Vedendo la risposta di Leo su Draxler, che non l'hai mai trattato e manco preso in considerazione, mi sa che queste sono proprio invenzioni di sana pianta che fanno male ai tifosi.


----------



## Rambo cica (12 Agosto 2018)

Arrivano Savic Rabiot e Martial
Non è un sogno di mezzaestate realtà


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Arrivano Savic Rabiot e Martial
> Non è un sogno di mezzaestate realtà



Arrivano Savic e Martial. Poi lavorerei per bloccare a zero per il prossimo anno uno tra Ramsey e Rabiot


----------



## marcokaka (12 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Arrivano Savic Rabiot e Martial
> Non è un sogno di mezzaestate realtà



Solo ?


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

Se Leo riesce a mollargli Mosciolivo merita la corona di re del mercato, a prescindere dal resto della contropartita e cash!


----------



## Tobi (12 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Arrivano Savic Rabiot e Martial
> Non è un sogno di mezzaestate realtà



fai Draxler al posto di Martial e siamo da secondo posto


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

Dai Leo prova con Mosciolivo, Bertolacci, Zapata, Bacca, Bonaventura, 4 ballerine di samba brasiliane e cash


----------



## fra29 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova. *



Boh.. stesse cose che si leggono da alcune settimane. Sempre le stesse, ma una vera trattativa ancora nulla.
Mi pare utopia l’accelerazione in 5 giorni..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



Se hanno deciso di mettere Borini, significa che lo reputano uno scarto. Quindi che la trattativa vada in porto o meno, significa che sanno molto bene che serve un esterno forte al suo posto. Bisogna esser fiduciosi in questi ultimi giorni di mercato.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (12 Agosto 2018)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E magari anche un set di pentole!
> 
> Vedendo la risposta di Leo su Draxler, che non l'hai mai trattato e manco preso in considerazione, mi sa che queste sono proprio invenzioni di sana pianta che fanno male ai tifosi.



Higuain impossibile...Locatelli non abbiamo mai pensato di venderlo....

Un consiglio, non fidarti mai di Leo.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



.


----------



## folletto (12 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> Arrivano Savic Rabiot e Martial
> Non è un sogno di mezzaestate realtà



Sicuro! Quando la Pasqua verrà in Maggio arrivano


----------



## kipstar (12 Agosto 2018)

Non ci credo più da giorni....


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



Mi sembrano offerte da Football manager. Lotito con Montolivo e Borini ci fa il brodo, vuole il cash, mica va a prendersi due panchinari di una squadra che gli è finita pure dietro. Al massimo potrei capire Bonaventura, ma bisogna vedere se Lotito gli garantisce un aumento di ingaggio


----------



## Mic (12 Agosto 2018)

arriverà solo baka


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Higuain impossibile...Locatelli non abbiamo mai pensato di venderlo....
> 
> Un consiglio, non fidarti mai di Leo.



.


----------



## Tell93 (12 Agosto 2018)

E intanto per quello che puó valere Sergej ha messo mi piace alla foto postata poco fa da Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia da capitano...


----------



## 666psycho (12 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Higuain impossibile...Locatelli non abbiamo mai pensato di venderlo....
> 
> Un consiglio, non fidarti mai di Leo.



la società non voleva vendere locatelli, é stato lui a chiedere la cessione. Non mi sembra aver sentito Leonardo dire che Higuain è impossibile.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> E intanto per quello che puó valere Sergej ha messo mi piace alla foto postata poco fa da Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia da capitano...



Per la seconda volta


----------



## Andre96 (12 Agosto 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> la società non voleva vendere locatelli, é stato lui a chiedere la cessione. Non mi sembra aver sentito Leonardo dire che Higuain è impossibile.



Ha detto che la punta top era impossibile, stessa cosa (certo a meno che Higuain non sia una pippa in quel caso hai ragione).


----------



## danjr (12 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per la seconda volta


Beh si sa che romagnoli tifa Lazio comunque


----------



## de sica (12 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> E intanto per quello che puó valere Sergej ha messo mi piace alla foto postata poco fa da Romagnoli su Instagram con la fascia da capitano...



Confermo, per quello che può valere.. dato che anche modric metteva apprezzamenti un anno fa


----------



## EmmePi (12 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per la seconda volta



Vabbè... se vediamo pure i like.... 

SMS verrà perchè Leo lo vuole a tutti i costi, questo è il punto!


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2018)

Per lo meno sappiamo che non ci schifa, bisognerebbe controllare se ne ha messi nei post di Juve e real


----------



## 11Leoni (12 Agosto 2018)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per lo meno sappiamo che non ci schifa, bisognerebbe controllare se ne ha messi nei post di Juve e real



Ok, butto un po di benzina sul fuoco che in fondo anche mi diverte. Pubblicata oggi sul twitter della Lazio dalla Germania. Manca qualcuno?


----------



## de sica (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Ok, butto un po di benzina sul fuoco che in fondo anche mi diverte. Pubblicata oggi sul twitter della Lazio dalla Germania. Manca qualcuno?



Dettaglio interessante


----------



## luigi61 (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Ok, butto un po di benzina sul fuoco che in fondo anche mi diverte. Pubblicata oggi sul twitter della Lazio dalla Germania. Manca qualcuno?



Ma c'era anche lui in Germania? Se così fosse deve esserci un motivo per questa assenza....


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Ok, butto un po di benzina sul fuoco che in fondo anche mi diverte. Pubblicata oggi sul twitter della Lazio dalla Germania. Manca qualcuno?



E Savic?


----------



## 11Leoni (12 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma c'era anche lui in Germania? Se così fosse deve esserci un motivo per questa assenza....



C'è anche lui, inoltre dovrebbe partire titolare nell'amichevole di oggi pomeriggio..


----------



## Kayl (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Ok, butto un po di benzina sul fuoco che in fondo anche mi diverte. Pubblicata oggi sul twitter della Lazio dalla Germania. Manca qualcuno?



probabilmente al bagno


----------



## 11Leoni (12 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> probabilmente al bagno



Secondo me è lui che ha scattato la foto.


----------



## Andre96 (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui che ha scattato la foto.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Secondo me è lui che ha scattato la foto.


----------



## Naruto98 (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Ok, butto un po di benzina sul fuoco che in fondo anche mi diverte. Pubblicata oggi sul twitter della Lazio dalla Germania. Manca qualcuno?


Non manca solo Savic.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (12 Agosto 2018)

Intanto Savic ha messo Like ad una foto importante di romagnoli sul proprio Instagram.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Intanto Savic ha messo Like ad una foto importante di romagnoli sul proprio Instagram.



Si gia detto


----------



## Andre96 (12 Agosto 2018)

Sto topic mi fa venire la depressione, uno così non lo prenderemo nemmeno tra 5 anni se ci ostiniamo a non fare una squadra da primi 4 posti...


----------



## Raryof (12 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Intanto Savic ha messo Like ad una foto importante di romagnoli sul proprio Instagram.



Non è vecchia 'sta cosa?


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non è vecchia 'sta cosa?



Foto di romagna al bernabeu con la fascia di capitano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Agosto 2018)

11Leoni ha scritto:


> Ok, butto un po di benzina sul fuoco che in fondo anche mi diverte. Pubblicata oggi sul twitter della Lazio dalla Germania. Manca qualcuno?



Non manca solo lui. 

Indicativo sarebbe se non giocasse


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*


Aldilà delle possibilità pari a 0 di un suo arrivo, ma ipoteticamente non sarebbe spendere la cifra in questione per due calciatori. Parlando così, per assurdo...


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non è vecchia 'sta cosa?



No, l'ha fatto due volte


----------



## 11Leoni (12 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non manca solo lui.
> 
> Indicativo sarebbe se non giocasse



Si, era solo una curiosità che ho riportato. Non ho mai detto che arriverà 


E comunque confermato, partirà titolare.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà delle possibilità pari a 0 di un suo arrivo, ma ipoteticamente non sarebbe spendere la cifra in questione per due calciatori. Parlando così, per assurdo...



In teoria si, hai perfettamente ragione.
Anzi, ti dirò di più: perchè non fiondarsi sul keita della situazione o non affondare ora su rabiot?
La calma di leonardo direi che è pure eccessiva e forse questa ci fa davvero ben sperare se non addirittura sognare.
Savic comunque da solo darebbe un senso al nostro 4-2-3-1 e darebbe un senso a tutto il mercato in uscita delle ultime ore, che altrimenti sarebbe privo di logica .


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In teoria si, hai perfettamente ragione.
> Anzi, ti dirò di più: perchè non fiondarsi sul keita della situazione o non affondare ora su rabiot?
> La calma di leonardo direi che è pure eccessiva e forse questa ci fa davvero ben sperare se non addirittura sognare.
> Savic comunque da solo darebbe un senso al nostro 4-2-3-1 e darebbe un senso a tutto il mercato in uscita delle ultime ore, che altrimenti sarebbe privo di logica .



Probabilmente avranno le mani legate dal bilancio con la Uefa che li avrà avvertiti.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente avranno le mani legate dal bilancio con la Uefa che li avrà avvertiti.



Se mettiamo da parte il 4-3-3 e ragioniamo in ottica 4-2-3-1 questo milan più savic ha di nuovo terribilmente senso e la coperta non è più tanto corta :
-mediani davanti la difesa : biglia, bacacoso, kessie, bertolacci(?)
-giocatori sotto punta : suso, calha, SMS, bonaventura, borini, conti(alto a dx alla candreva?)
-centravanti : pipita, cutrone.
Con questo modulo la coperta sarebbe molto meno corta di colpo.


----------



## 7vinte (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



.


----------



## Vikash (12 Agosto 2018)

è arrivato o ancora no?


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2018)

Vikash ha scritto:


> è arrivato o ancora no?



Sta giocando l'amichevole Borussia Dortmund-Lazio.


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se mettiamo da parte il 4-3-3 e ragioniamo in ottica 4-2-3-1 questo milan più savic ha di nuovo terribilmente senso e la coperta non è più tanto corta :
> -mediani davanti la difesa : biglia, bacacoso, kessie, bertolacci(?)
> -giocatori sotto punta : suso, calha, SMS, bonaventura, borini, conti(alto a dx alla candreva?)
> -centravanti : pipita, cutrone.
> Con questo modulo la coperta sarebbe molto meno corta di colpo.



Kessie nella mediana a due fa fatica, lo abbiamo visto l'anno scorso.
Poi ci sta che abbiano in mente un cambio modulo dovesse arrivare SMS


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2018)

*Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



Forza!!!

Non è vero... ma ci credo!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



Dai!!! Facciamo 'sto blitz!


----------



## Roccoro (12 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, Leonardo, da Milano, continua a monitorare la situazione di Milinkovic Savic. La nuova offerta rossonera comprende i cartellini di Bonaventura e Montolivo. Servirà, ovviamente, anche una importante parte economica che potrà arrivare solo grazie alla cessione di Donnarumma al PSG.
> 
> *Tuttosport: su Milinkovic Savic ci sono anche la Juventus, che studia l'ultimo colpo, e forse anche il Real Madrid. Ma il Milan studia la strategia per arrivare al serbo. La possibile offerta alla Lazio potrebbe comprendere i cartellini di Bonaventura (valutato 25 mln), Borini (8) più altri 15-20 per il prestito oneroso. Riscatto fissato a 60 milioni. Forse è utopia, ma il Milan ci prova.*



Lotito ha tempo fino a martedì: prendere o lasciare! Il Milan si è mosso con gli advisor di Elliott per quest'affare e non credo che abbiano lavorato a vuoto


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



Inserito penso proprio di no, non ci si può inserire in una trattativa da 120 milioni 4 giorni prima della chiusura del mercato.. Secondo me è stato dato ordine di parlarne dopo tutte le cessioni, altrimenti ci avrebbero preso per il collo. Aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



eh? cosa? what?


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (12 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Lotito ha tempo fino a martedì: prendere o lasciare! Il Milan si è mosso con gli advisor di Elliott per quest'affare e non credo che abbiano lavorato a vuoto



Fonte?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*


su di lui sono estremamente fiducioso...è il resto che mi preoccupa...troppe cose che combaciano...non resterà mai alla Lazio con uno stipendio inferiore pure a Zapata dai su non esiste...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



Jacobelli fu il primo ad anticipare Ronaldo alla Juventus.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



Si ma se avesse notizie così clamorose le avrebbero sparate in anteprima per non farsi rubare lo scoop da qualcuno. Mi sembra tanto la classica sparata per creare hype e fare il boom domani sul giornale.


----------



## Rambo cica (12 Agosto 2018)

Se lo dice anche TUTTOSPORC che non vede altro che juve ci sará del vero!!!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> su di lui sono estremamente fiducioso...è il resto che mi preoccupa...troppe cose che combaciano...non resterà mai alla Lazio con uno stipendio inferiore pure a Zapata dai su non esiste...



Sono d'accordo con te. Quello che mi preoccupa è l'esterno. La partita di ieri è stata preoccupante.


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



Ma basta prenderci per il culo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ma se avesse notizie così clamorose le avrebbero sparate in anteprima per non farsi rubare lo scoop da qualcuno. Mi sembra tanto la classica sparata per creare hype e fare il boom domani sul giornale.



Che significa? E poi tra l'altro sono giorni che parecchi giornali ne parlano.


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2018)

*Ancora Jacobelli: c'è già stato un incontro tra i dirigenti del Milan e Lotito. Vediamo se quest'incontro porterà a degli sviluppi che sarebbero clamorosi.*


----------



## malos (12 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Lotito ha tempo fino a martedì: prendere o lasciare! Il Milan si è mosso con gli advisor di Elliott per quest'affare e non credo che abbiano lavorato a vuoto



Ma andate ancora dietro a sto qua che prima lo da per fatto e poi twitta sta fesseria...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Ancora Jacobelli: c'è già stato un incontro tra i dirigenti del Milan e Lotito. Vediamo se quest'incontro porterà a degli sviluppi che sarebbero clamorosi.*



Ovviamente.. Sappiamo di questa trattativa da almeno 2 settimane ma le notizie dalle fonti ufficiali stanno uscendo solo ora come se ci fossimo inseriti oggi..


----------



## Moffus98 (12 Agosto 2018)

*Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan. Si tratta di un totale di 120-130 milioni compresi i cartellini di 2 giocatori del Milan, molto probabilmente Bonaventura e Borini. Lotito darà una risposta entro Martedi. Da Roma fanno sapere che Lotito non ha affatto intenzione di cedere e che ha già rifiutato un'offerta superiore ai 100 milioni dal Manchester United. Se Savic restasse alla Lazio, Lotito dovrebbe minimo raddoppiargli lo stipendio. Ma Leo e Maldini hanno già pronto il piano B.*


----------



## Guglielmo90 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan. Si tratta di un totale di 120-130 milioni compresi i cartellini di 2 giocatori del Milan, molto probabilmente Bonaventura e Borini. Lotito darà una risposta entro Martedi. Da Roma fanno sapere che Lotito non ha affatto intenzione di cedere e che ha già rifiutato un'offerta superiore ai 100 milioni dal Manchester United. Se Savic restasse alla Lazio, Lotito dovrebbe minimo raddoppiargli lo stipendio. Ma Leo e Maldini hanno già pronto il piano B.*



Certo che se uscissero anche Borini e Bonaventura avremmo bisogno di 2 esterni e ancora un'altro centrocampista oltre Savic e Bakoyoko...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



.


----------



## mark (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan. Si tratta di un totale di 120-130 milioni compresi i cartellini di 2 giocatori del Milan, molto probabilmente Bonaventura e Borini. Lotito darà una risposta entro Martedi. Da Roma fanno sapere che Lotito non ha affatto intenzione di cedere e che ha già rifiutato un'offerta superiore ai 100 milioni dal Manchester United. Se Savic restasse alla Lazio, Lotito dovrebbe minimo raddoppiargli lo stipendio. Ma Leo e Maldini hanno già pronto il piano B.*



Mah, non credo finché non vedo.. sarebbe troppo bello


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan. Si tratta di un totale di 120-130 milioni compresi i cartellini di 2 giocatori del Milan, molto probabilmente Bonaventura e Borini. Lotito darà una risposta entro Martedi. Da Roma fanno sapere che Lotito non ha affatto intenzione di cedere e che ha già rifiutato un'offerta superiore ai 100 milioni dal Manchester United. Se Savic restasse alla Lazio, Lotito dovrebbe minimo raddoppiargli lo stipendio. Ma Leo e Maldini hanno già pronto il piano B.*



Con buona pace per chi ancora ritiene che non ci siano soldi e che siamo dei morti di fame.


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan. Si tratta di un totale di 120-130 milioni compresi i cartellini di 2 giocatori del Milan, molto probabilmente Bonaventura e Borini. Lotito darà una risposta entro Martedi. Da Roma fanno sapere che Lotito non ha affatto intenzione di cedere e che ha già rifiutato un'offerta superiore ai 100 milioni dal Manchester United. Se Savic restasse alla Lazio, Lotito dovrebbe minimo raddoppiargli lo stipendio. Ma Leo e Maldini hanno già pronto il piano B.*



Purtroppo Lotito è tutto fuorché sano di mente. Temo non basti.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan. Si tratta di un totale di 120-130 milioni compresi i cartellini di 2 giocatori del Milan, molto probabilmente Bonaventura e Borini. Lotito darà una risposta entro Martedi. Da Roma fanno sapere che Lotito non ha affatto intenzione di cedere e che ha già rifiutato un'offerta superiore ai 100 milioni dal Manchester United. Se Savic restasse alla Lazio, Lotito dovrebbe minimo raddoppiargli lo stipendio. Ma Leo e Maldini hanno già pronto il piano B.*



ma jacobelli dove le ha dette quelle cose? su Twitter?


----------



## Kayl (12 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Certo che se uscissero anche Borini e Bonaventura avremmo bisogno di 2 esterni e ancora un'altro centrocampista oltre Savic e Bakoyoko...



4-3-2-1


----------



## Kayl (12 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma jacobelli dove le ha dette quelle cose? su Twitter?



sui forum...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Xavier Jacobelli, direttore di TuttoSport, dà delle anticipazioni sulla prima pagina di domani: in prima pagina non ci sarà spazio solo per Ronaldo, ma anche per clamorose novità che riguardano il Milan che si è inserito prepotentemente nella trattativa per Milinkovic Savic.*



Quando finisce il mercato, quando...


----------



## CM Milan (12 Agosto 2018)

Mah... vediamo e aspettiamo


----------



## Miro (12 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Anche Luca Pagni della Repubblica conferma: Lotito ha in mano l'offerta del Milan. Si tratta di un totale di 120-130 milioni compresi i cartellini di 2 giocatori del Milan, molto probabilmente Bonaventura e Borini. Lotito darà una risposta entro Martedi. Da Roma fanno sapere che Lotito non ha affatto intenzione di cedere e che ha già rifiutato un'offerta superiore ai 100 milioni dal Manchester United. Se Savic restasse alla Lazio, Lotito dovrebbe minimo raddoppiargli lo stipendio. Ma Leo e Maldini hanno già pronto il piano B.*



Io francamente prefererei spendere questi soldi per il duo Draxler - Rabiot se fosse possibile arrivare a loro due.


----------



## CM Milan (12 Agosto 2018)

Saranno 5 giorni lunghissimi... infiniti.


----------

